

iPad Air catches fire - polskibus
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/11/08/ipad_air_explodes_into_fireball_as_terrified_fanbois_flee_apple_store/

======
millerm
Wow, horrible article. It was more like an attack on people who like the iPad,
and the iPad tablet market itself, rather than the issue (fire) at hand.

Dude starts out by insulting people (the term fanbois is not a term of
endearment) who might actually like the product. Just because you like a
product it doesn't mean you have been indoctrinated into a cult. Then blasting
the iPad as being a piece of rubbish.

Oh, BTW, it lit on fire and nobody knows why. Perhaps they mounted it on the
wall by placing a screw into the back of the iPad. We don't know.

I'm guessing whoever wrote this was recently "promoted" from "blogger" to
"contributor" on that site. Journalistic excellence all around! /s

Next story.

------
downer97
If I had to place a bet on why one might catch fire, it would probably be the
combination of constant abuse demo models take, along with the presence of a
defective battery, and finally a crapload of free apps piling on background
processes that keep the CPU and chasis at an elevated temperature, stressing
the problematic battery.

All this combined with the final, fatal recharge cycle which added additional
heat to the battery, and poof!

------
zapu
Is this article for real? The wording is so terrible it was cringy to read. Is
The Register some sort of tabloid?

------
polskibus
Changing the title was totally justified in this case.

